# Newb here.



## Nsane1 (Sep 16, 2009)

What's up. Found this site looking for a service manual for my cousin's 650 Brute Force. He had purchased the paper one from the dealer for like 75 bucks but it burnt up in his parents garage fire. So, glad to see that you all have put together such a collection of service manuals.

Anyways, I have an 07 420 Rancher w/ Black ITP Deltas and 27" Mud Machines. I'll try to throw up some pictures. I'm from Western KY.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! :rockn:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I am pretty new to the site myself but it is a great site with very helpful people. Welcome to the site.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome all!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to the site nsane1


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Welcome. This is the best site


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome!!!


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome!!! Great group of people here!


----------



## Nsane1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, here's those pics I promised. It's nothing like I want but it gets the job done for now. ...on a budget.






























...and here is my cuz's brute w/ 29.5's.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks nasty


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the board. Acquiring manuals is a never-ending task!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome. You won't find a better bunch of guys that like to wheel and help out those that share our passion.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nsane1 said:


> What's up. Found this site looking for a service manual for my cousin's 650 Brute Force. He had purchased the paper one from the dealer for like 75 bucks but it burnt up in his parents garage fire. So, glad to see that you all have put together such a collection of service manuals.
> 
> Anyways, I have an 07 420 Rancher w/ Black ITP Deltas and 27" Mud Machines. I'll try to throw up some pictures. I'm from Western KY.


Where at in West KY??????

Welcome:rockn:


----------

